# uninstall Client Services For NetWare??



## Ron (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey frens,
  How can I uninstall Client Services For NetWare. As It has disabled the welcome screen and fast user switching.
  Ron.


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 20, 2006)

Just uninstall it from Start > Run > appwiz.cpl {Press Enter} 

See the screeny:

*img508.imageshack.us/img508/8307/appwizqp4.th.jpg

The highlighted programs are installed by Novell Client.


----------



## Ron (Dec 21, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> Just uninstall it from Start > Run > appwiz.cpl {Press Enter}
> 
> See the screeny:
> 
> ...



hey
i searched but didn't found that  software............
And can u tell me what is Client Services For NetWare. and wht does it do????
Ron


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 23, 2006)

If its installed it should be visible in Add Remove Programs applet. If its not there then probably its uninstalled. You may get Fast User switching back by : 

Start > Run > nusrmgr.cpl {Press Enter} 
Click on *Change the way user logs on and off*
Enable  welcome screen and fast user switching in the next screen. 

Novel Client services are used for logging on to a Netware network (the Windows Logon can be used to login to Netware but it offers limited features. With Novell client you can use Novell Printers and Groupwise ).


----------



## Ron (Dec 23, 2006)

it_waaznt_me said:
			
		

> If its installed it should be visible in Add Remove Programs applet. If its not there then probably its uninstalled. You may get Fast User switching back by :
> 
> Start > Run > nusrmgr.cpl {Press Enter}
> Click on *Change the way user logs on and off*
> ...



Hey 
I am unable to get Fast User switching back by the above process as *client services for net ware have diasable the fast user switiching. 
*Is their any other way throught which i can get Fast User switching back as the above way ask to uninstall client services for net Ware.
Ron


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 23, 2006)

Uninstall it from Network connections property and then enable welcome screen & fast user switching through 'Batty' way....

See the screen below:

*img208.imageshack.us/img208/286/untitledin1.th.jpg


----------



## Ron (Dec 23, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Uninstall it from Network connections property and then enable welcome screen & fast user switching through 'Batty' way....
> 
> See the screen below:
> 
> *img208.imageshack.us/img208/286/untitledin1.th.jpg


 
Hey ,
Thanks ......... 
Now i am able to switch welcome screen & fast user.....
Thanks Again Buddy......... 
Ron


----------



## rakee (Oct 22, 2007)

I have the same issue now...Its windows XP Pro...i am not able to use fast user switching and welcome screen...if i try to i get a error that 'Client services for netware' has disabled welcome screen,....i dont have the option in my network properties..there is no netware services listed in my network properties!!!!! Any fix please?


----------



## Ron (Oct 23, 2007)

*"Client Services for Netware has disabled the Welcome screen and Fast User Switching. To restore these features , you must uninstall Client Services for Netware."*

Hey buddy.....

1. Open Control pannel
2. Click To Network Connection
3. A window wil appear
4. Right Click On Icon For Example-
Dail Up Connection
Virtual Private NetWork Connection
5. A menu Will Appear
6. Click On Propertise
7. A dialog Box will Appear...
8. There will be many tabs Ex Genral, Options, Security, Networking.
9. Click On Networking Tab
10. A dialog box will be dispalyed which shows:
THE CONNECTION USES THE FOLLOWING ITEMS
11. Now, As u scoll down it will dsplay all the uses of connection.
12. You willl also see Client services For NetWare which will be checked
13. Uncheck that Box......
14. cLCIK OK
15. restart UR Pc.....
16. DO THE WORK......

OR

Try to uninstall it from Start > Run > appwiz.cpl {Press Enter} (Add-Remove Option)

Note:Novel Client services are used for logging on to a Netware network (the Windows Logon can be used to login to Netware but it offers limited features. With Novell client you can use Novell Printers and Groupwise ).


----------

